# My Personal Best



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Here is my biggest buck to date. Was able to stick him at ~25yards on Nov. 14. He was scored at Los Cazadores at 181" and Freer Deer camp had him at 186". The difference in scoring comes from the palmation on the left beam, one scored it one way and the other another way. He should end up with longest drop tine at Los Cazadores and first for all around Low fence(gun or bow) at Freer Deer Camp. I had trail cam pictures of him but never saw him until that afternoon in Nov. and made the shot count. Thanks for reading.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck, I love the 'kickstand'...WW


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

That's a beast! Congrats! Nice green screen sticker as well.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

congrats very nice buck of a lifetime


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Stud Buck!


----------



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice buck and sticker as well!!!!


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

AWESOME BUCK!!!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*very nice buck Congrats to ya :cheers:*


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

WOW!!!! Nice Deer!!!! WOW!!!!!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice......WTG....


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

That's nice.


----------

